# Merckx The Younger



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

Is he normally this decent a climber? I've noticed he's been showing up in/near the leading group very close to the end of the stage in most of the past few mtn stages... I never thought Axel was more than an above average roleur. Gotta say I'm a little impressed.


----------

